# Peepless options?



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone shoot with anything other than a peep? Im thinking about goin to the rifle site and have heard good thing from a relative who has one. He seems to love it and says he will never go back to a peep. I just cant pull myself to make the switch... I know you can shoot earlier/later so that in itself might payoff..

Share your thoughts and pics and reviews on Peep-less Options...

GO..!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You can also get 10-15 min extra shooting time by keeping both eyes open, have no idea about the new site, its peeps for me.....WW


----------



## roadhand18 (Aug 29, 2009)

I used the hind-sight shooting system on a Hoyt X Tec 1000 for years and had like automatic results on close range...up to 25 yds. Shooting whitetails out of double bull style ground blinds over feeders, etc...
Been archery elk hunting in Montana for last several yrs and the longer range shooting (up to 60 yds) was much more difficult with the hind-sight http://www.hindsightco.com/ 
If whitetails and hogs are your game, the hind-sight is a ggreat option.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

roadhand18 said:


> I used the hind-sight shooting system on a Hoyt X Tec 1000 for years and had like automatic results on close range...up to 25 yds. Shooting whitetails out of double bull style ground blinds over feeders, etc...
> Been archery elk hunting in Montana for last several yrs and the longer range shooting (up to 60 yds) was much more difficult with the hind-sight http://www.hindsightco.com/
> If whitetails and hogs are your game, the hind-sight is a ggreat option.


I like that site but would only use 1 pin as described on one of the pages, the use of more pins would seem to make it slower and harder to use...WW


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*Both Eyes Open*



wet dreams said:


> You can also get 10-15 min extra shooting time by keeping both eyes open, have no idea about the new site, its peeps for me.....WW


I started shootin with both eyes open last year.. and it has made a huge difference.... good advice tho..

-Sweat


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*Hind-sight*



roadhand18 said:


> I used the hind-sight shooting system on a Hoyt X Tec 1000 for years and had like automatic results on close range...up to 25 yds. Shooting whitetails out of double bull style ground blinds over feeders, etc...
> Been archery elk hunting in Montana for last several yrs and the longer range shooting (up to 60 yds) was much more difficult with the hind-sight http://www.hindsightco.com/
> If whitetails and hogs are your game, the hind-sight is a ggreat option.


Ive read a bit on the hindsight and from what ive read.. people either love it or hate it... and yes, I mainly hunt deer and hogs at our place as well as turkeys, javelina, and maybe a little bowfishin.. havent decided if im going to deck this rig out with fishin stuff yet...:texasflag


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*Single Pin*



wet dreams said:


> I like that site but would only use 1 pin as described on one of the pages, the use of more pins would seem to make it slower and harder to use...WW


I agree... but then again.. it might just be like anything else.. you just have to practice to get used to it... just like shooting with both eyes open, it was weird at first but the more I shot the easier it became.. now its 10x better than when closed and can see later while more clear.:texasflag


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Check out the anchor sight, Retina Lock IQ sit and there's another on I thinks its call no peep the first and last are just aids to do away the the peep and the Retina Lock IQ site is an actual Site. I just read a bunch of info on Archery Talks forums last night. The IQ site was the only one that sparked any interest with me but for 210$ I'll keep shootin what a got.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Yea, I hear that... Ive seen the Retina Lock IQ in my Bowhunging Mag... its pretty neat.. I believe Ive see one that wasnt camo and it was going for 170's.. still too much just to delete the peep... 

There is another Ive been looking at called the Eliminator Sight... same concept as the others.. just different..


----------



## MM Deckhand (Jul 26, 2005)

Check out Tactical Archery Systems website for the SABO - been shooting it for about a year with no peep -

www.Tacticalarcherysystems.com


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

MM Deckhand,

How do you like the SABO? Which one do you have the single or multiple dot? Ive actually seen these before but thought they were alot higher priced then that...


----------



## MM Deckhand (Jul 26, 2005)

I like it alot - i have a multiple dot - shooting a destroyer 350 i have them set at 25 40 and 60. The cats that own the company are pretty cool too - real helpful on getting you any information or assistance. I got one of the hip bones too - makes it pretty nice when stalking and you can hang your bow to glass.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*Single or Multi?*

Im not sure if I need a multidot.... My average shot is under 40 yards and I know i can use one pin out to 30.. possibly 35 so I was leaning towards a single pin to make things a little easier..

:question: - Any benefits to having a multidot when constantly shootin 35 yards and less?

-Sweat


----------



## MM Deckhand (Jul 26, 2005)

I would go multi - because if you need to you can drop one or two dots out of sight depending on what you want - you can check out several videos on youtube if you search SABO or TAS


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

*Bought It*



MM Deckhand said:


> I would go multi - because if you need to you can drop one or two dots out of sight depending on what you want - you can check out several videos on youtube if you search SABO or TAS


MM Deckhand,

Went ahead and bought the Multi-Dot SABO on your recomendation...

Just a little heads up... im goin to BLAME YOU if I miss with it...:biggrin:

Thanks again... Ill let ya know when it comes in...


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

I also gave you some of that Green Stuff in the righthand corner


----------

